# Things to do in Manchester this Bank Holiday Weekend!?



## Schmeegal (May 1, 2007)

Anything of note going on? Coming back to see my family with my girlfriend. She's from Germany and liked what little she has seen of Manchester City Centre when we had a fleeting visit last month going to the airport.
Don't want to spend too much time at home so just wondered if there was anything worth checking out over the bank holiday weekend?


----------



## chio (May 1, 2007)

Ooh, my specialist subject.

What sort of stuff do you want to do? I could list everything that's going on, but I'd wear out the keyboard. Gigs, club nights, decent restaurants? Ask and ye shall get info


----------



## Schmeegal (May 1, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> Ooh, my specialist subject.
> 
> What sort of stuff do you want to do? I could list everything that's going on, but I'd wear out the keyboard. Gigs, club nights, decent restaurants? Ask and ye shall get info



Brilliant, well we are planning to come up on the friday so it will be too late when we get in, but from saturday morning, are there any good outdoor things to do? maybe a good reasonable priced restaurant in the evening followed by a good club, techno, house or electro preferably.

sunday again, some good exhibitions or just nice places to chill out? i am aware that United are playing City on saturday, so i can cross that 2 hours out for pub based bidness....


----------



## Schmeegal (May 1, 2007)

Daytime Terrace party at Sankeys on sunday, followed by Derrick Carter in the evening? Do you reckon the daytime thing is worth a look in if the weather is good?

Also, the Lowry? Worth a visit or is it only worth going if you have a show to see? I have been told it's worth checking out anyway!?


----------



## Jambooboo (May 1, 2007)

This looks like it'll be a good un on the Sunday. I'd go there over Sankeys.

There's a free party happening on Saturday but the details aren't out yet.




			
				blurb I've got for it said:
			
		

> THE TIME HAS COME. WE'VE GOT THE LEDGENDERY DAYLITEROBBERY, GASH COLLECTIVE, MIND ON FIRE AND SOME FORM OF METAL LINK UP RIG FROM SKUM.
> 
> WE'VE GOT A PUNK AND TECHNO RIG, A DRUM AN BASS, JUNGLE AND BREAKCORE RIG, A JAZZ, SOUL AND HIP HOP RIG AND A LIVE METAL BAND SOUNDSYSTEM WITH A BIT OF BREAKCORE FROM MANCHESTER'S KILLSWITCH.
> 
> ...



Could post more details as and when.




			
				Schmeegal said:
			
		

> Also, the Lowry? Worth a visit or is it only worth going if you have a show to see? I have been told it's worth checking out anyway!?



It's pretty round there if that's your thing. Plenty of places to get some food, though they're mostly chain eateries (Pizza Express, Cafe Rouge etc).


----------



## Chorlton (May 1, 2007)

Schmeegal said:
			
		

> Also, the Lowry? Worth a visit or is it only worth going if you have a show to see? I have been told it's worth checking out anyway!?



not particuarly - perhaps if you are out at the imperial war museum then yes, the imperial was museum is good tho


----------



## Nikkormat (May 1, 2007)

Schmeegal said:
			
		

> Also, the Lowry? Worth a visit or is it only worth going if you have a show to see? I have been told it's worth checking out anyway!?



The Lowry art gallery is a bit shit, badly used space, vile interior. The Imperial War Museum is ace, although depressing.


----------



## schnickschnack (May 4, 2007)

Instead of The Lowry, you should go to the Cornerhouse, there's a really good exhibition by GDR-photographers - much better than that Ian Berry thing on at The Lowry at the moment. And in a nicer location as well!


----------



## moose (May 4, 2007)

Nikkormat said:
			
		

> The Lowry art gallery is a bit shit, badly used space, vile interior.


I really like the interior - it makes me want to roll around on the floor


----------



## avu9lives (May 24, 2007)

schnickschnack said:
			
		

> Instead of The Lowry, you should go to the Cornerhouse, there's a really good exhibition by GDR-photographers - much better than that Ian Berry thing on at The Lowry at the moment. And in a nicer location as well!



Absolutly!  got too take in the cornerhouse, it is a remarkable building in a remarkable place, the railway above, beautiful place, you should visit, if in the location.
It's like a set from a film in itself, would take a great black and white shot.
I love everything about the building and location, even love! watching a film there, great atmospheric conditions.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 25, 2007)

It's Eurocultured this weekend Sunday and bank hol Monday:

http://www.eurocultured.com/

Their website is totally *shite* though, doesn't say what's going on when.

What the folk! is on again at the Cornerhouse on Sunday night:

http://cornerhouse.org/events/info.aspx?ID=1081&page=0

Dr Butlers Hatstand Medicine Band are playing:

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...ndID=109685609


----------



## Schmeegal (May 25, 2007)

Brilliant, i knew you wouldn't let me down.

Eurocultured on sunday.

Sankey's tonight. 

Check out the cornerhouse tomorrow.

I like it. thanks people!

(by the way, not sure i want to visit the Imperial War Museum with a German Girlfriend, but cheers anyway!)


----------



## chio (May 25, 2007)

Imperial War Museum is a bit bizarre -- one minute you're looking at the exhibits in oddly-shaped rooms, the next you've got air-raid sirens going off and you're standing in the middle of a big video screen


----------



## blackadder (May 25, 2007)

If you don't mind the 30 miles drive north to Preston on Sunday, you can enjoy the annual Caribbean Carnival. All sections of our community take part nowadays, like the Chinese dragon dancing, it's excellent, you'd enjoy it if you like this sort of thing..

From the LEP


> A tropical vibe will fill Preston this weekend, with the return of the Caribbean Carnival.
> 
> The popular event has been blighted by funding problems in the past, but it is hoped this year thousands of spectators will attend.
> 
> ...


full article here


----------

